# Getting a panel for a foreign motorhome.



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

We were unlucky enough to have a brush with 'Mondeo Man' in a narrow country lane in Somerset at the end of June. The damage isn't horrendous, but since then our local repairer has been unable even to put together an estimate for the repair because no-one in the UK or France will come up with a price for the one panel that is needed to restore our recently imported Chausson Flash 04 to pristine condition. If it takes this long to get a price, how long will supply take once the repair has been authorised? Does anyone have experience of this sort of thing where a repair to a foreign van is concerned? And how do you get things moving? We were planning to go away next month - perhaps we should get the repair done in France??!!


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi i would have to consider wether repairer really wants the job? i cant believe you cant even get a price, have you tried contacting a chausson dealer yourself for a quote?


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you tried Discover at Coppull? Paul in Service has always been good with any warranty work we've neeed doing.

Jan


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We had no problems getting a price from discover. Although it did take many weeks for the Chausson part to arrive.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry SoKoTo, only moral support I'm afraid, but it really shouldn't be like this should it!

Since you appear to have hit a brick wall in the UK, my only suggestion is to see if you could *pre-arrange* a repair in France, as you suggested.

You would have to be very sure of the time scales involved (and whether they would be adhered to 8O ) and would need to clear it with your insurers first. Plus a lot of other _"what if . . .?"_ questions would need clear answers beforehand.

I doubt if it is feasible, and don't know what else to suggest.

Not to put a further damper on your spirits, but why does this situation seem to crop up so often?

We are part of the same economic community, geographically right "_next door_" . . . and there doesn't seem to be a problem getting the new vehicles here for the dealers to sell. :roll:

This infuriating problem is one of the main reasons we would always buy a British van, even though some continental models have a lot to offer.

Foreign vans (especially German ones) always seem to have a glowing reputation in some quarters, but tales of woe such as this one seriously tarnish that image in my opinion. :roll:

You would expect some delay if the part required is not a stock item, but this is ridiculous.

Wish I could offer some practical suggestions?

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A lot of European manufacturers are slow at sending parts. One particular firm that I know of only sent parts inside a delivery of vehicles to save money, French of course.   however when chased up they were sent reasonably quickly. Maybe this is the reason for them all, saving postage or carrage.
If it was permitted and could be arranged I would prefer my repair to be done at the factory.

cabby


----------



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Especially Jan who recommended Discover. They put us on to C & S Caravans in Accrington and between them they have certainly got things moving - at least we have a price and an estimate now. But as Jezport says, it's a waiting game, France being on the annual August shut-down. We'll see what September brings....


----------



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

*Rejoice! 'Harry' finally got fixed!*

We're just back from 2 months in France, and it's time to report how this got sorted. Still getting no date for action by mid-october, we checked with the insurers that they'd cover the cost of the repair in France; 'Yes - so long as it was within the original estimate'. Not far from 'Futuriste' at Poitiers, on the road to Chatellerault we found 'Chez Antoine', a specialist repairer. One phone call and he had the price. Could we go on down to the south and have the repair done on the way back, about a month later? No problem, if we paid a deposit on the order of the part. He'd ring us when it was in. He did. We agreed a date and dropped the van, Harry, (as in 'Flash Harry', St. Trinians, George Cole, No?!) off on Tues. afternoon 7th this month. Thursday morning 9th - picked him up, great job done. (The part in French is called a 'joue', by the way - cheek!) And the cost? English quote £550, actual price €367 (£312). Hardly worth giving up the NCD for, but that's another story ...


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Glad you got sorted...excellent services!

Was it this place?

http://www.antoine-caravanes.fr/index.php

(have your speakers on when you open!)

Good to know just in case-he obviously repairs vehicles/marques ge doesn't sell


----------



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

*That's the spot!*

Oui - that's it. Couldn't have been more helpful from the start - the first issue we went in about was gas as we couldn't match our 'English' Calor bottles and were running out. Once M. Antoine (himself) had sorted that out - new botttle, hose, connector, all fitted, - then we broached the matter of the bodywork. Good place to go.


----------

